# لماذا نحصل على عكس مانرغب



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

فى كتاب الدكتور جوزيف ميرفى " قوة العقل الباطن " وجدت هذا القانون وهو قانون 

" الجهد المعكوس "

لعالم النفس الشهير الكوى 

يقول :

" عندما تكون رغباتك وخيالك متعارضين فإن خيالك يكسب اليوم دون خلاف " 


ما معنى هذا الكلام ؟؟؟ 
نضرب مثال بسيط 
إذا طلب منك أن تمشى على لوح خشب طوله وليكن 10 امتار وعرضه 5 امتار موضوع على الارض على الارض ، 

بلا شك فأنك ستمر عليه دون أدنى مشاكل 

أن رغبتك فى المرور لا تتعارض مع خيالك 

فخيالك ما دام اللوح على الارض فأنه لا يمثل اى احتمال للسقوط وأن حدث فهو على الارض 


الان افترض أن هذا اللوح موضوع على ارتفاع 20 قدما فى الهواء بين عمارتين عالتين 

هل تستطيع أن تمشى عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا أعتقد 

لماذا ؟؟؟ مع أنه نفس اللوح بنفس الطول والعرض 

التفسير : 

إن رغبتك فى المشى عليه ستواجه من جانب خيالك أو الخوف من السقوط ،

و مع أنك تملك الرغبة فى المشى لكن صورة الوقوع فى خيالك ستتغلب على رغبتك وأرادتك او جهدك للمشى على اللوح 

والعجيب أنك لو حاولت المشى عليه 

قد يحقق خيالك السقوط بنفس الشكل الذى تخيلته 

لأنه تدرب عليه مسبقاً فى اللاواعى الذى يدير 90 من سلوكياتك

ماذا نستفيد من تلك القاعده ؟؟؟؟

أظن ان الصورة بدأت تضح ،

كلنا يملك الرغبة للنجاح ،،

ولكن لا ننجح !!! لماذا ؟؟؟؟

لأن صورة الفشل مسيطرة على خيالنا ....

قاعدة تقول :

" لا تحاول أن تجبر العقل الباطن على قبول فكرة بممارسة قوة الإرادة ، فسوف تحصل على عكس ما كنت تريد " 


مثال : 

أذا قلت أنا أريد الشفاء " رغبة " ولكن لا أستطيع الوصول أليه " خيال " فسوف تكره نمفسك على الدعاء والعقل لا 

يعمل تحت إكراه 

وهذه معلومه خطيرة : " أن العقل لا يعمل تحت ضغط " 


فمن يتخيل أنه سينسى فى الإمتحان 

ويرتبك وتهرب منه المعلومات 

ومع أن رغبته فى الاستذكار والنجاح 

إلا أن الخيال أقوى 

من يخاف من لقاء الناس 

فهو يرسم صورة عقليه متخيله لسلوكياته وتصرفه عند لقاء الناس لا تتفق مع رغبته فى الثقة بالنفس 

وبالتالى فان الصورة التى تخيلها ورسمها فى عقله هى التى ستصيطر عليه عند تعرضه لمثل هذا الموقف 



أن الكثير مما يعانون من القلق أو الرهاب الاجتماعى 

أو الوساوس القهرية 

فأنما يعانون من التخيل السلبى لكل ما يقلقهم أو يؤثر على اعصابهم 


وبأدراكك لتلك القاعده المهمة 

فأذا استطعت 

ان تحقق الانسجام بين ما ترغبه حقيقه 

وما تتخيله وتضعه فى عقلك 

فستعمل فى انسجام 


الخلاصة : 

لكى تحقق نجاح فى مجال لابد ان تتوافق رغباتك مع احلامك 

لكى يعمل عقلك بكفأة استرخى وأبتعد عن العصبية والضغط على العقل 

تخيل ما تريده لا ما لا تريده 

درب عقلك اللاواعى دوما ً على النجاح 

وأن يعمل معك لا ضدك 



كتاب العقل الباطن​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا اني علي المعلومات دي

ربنا يعوضك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا عسل ههههههه


----------



## kolo20 (12 مارس 2010)

مرسى يا انى موضوع جميل ومعلومات ممتازة ​


----------



## ميرنا (12 مارس 2010)

هى نظرية بردو حتى فى موقف كتير بحس انى شوفت لموقف دا قبل كدا او انا عشته بجد


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

موضوع ظريف وهو الواقع وكثير منتسائل واحيانا" ليش امور ما تسري كما نرغب ... نظرية حلوة ومو عارفة اذا كانت صحيحة على كل شكرااااااااااااا" يا حلوتي


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووور اخي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 مارس 2010)

مرسي للمعلومات
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

ويباركك أختي ... مشكوووووووووورة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 مارس 2010)

مرسي للمعلومات
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووورة هههههههههههههههههه للمرة الثانية


----------



## مسرة (12 مارس 2010)

انه شي جميل ان نعرف هذا 
شكرررااا لك


----------



## اني بل (12 مارس 2010)

وشكراا" ليكي للمرور


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 مارس 2010)

*جميل اوى انى
انا بحب المواضيع دى
ميرسى لك يا قمر
*​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووورة يا اني مجهود رائع

يسوع يبارك*


----------



## Mason (12 مارس 2010)

_ميرسى أوى يا إنى على الموضوع الجميل دا _
_ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك_​


----------



## اني بل (13 مارس 2010)

مشكوووورة يا قمر عل مرورك


----------



## Nemo (13 مارس 2010)

ميرسى ع المعلومات وخلينا نجرب الموضوع ده بس هو بيمشى برضه ع الرغبات اللى ماليش يد فى تحقيقها ومنتظرة رد ربنا فيها


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسى اوى يا انى 
على الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات المفيدة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

ومشكووووور للمرور


----------



## جيلان (15 مارس 2010)

*اكتر من رائع انى بل مثل كل مواضيعك
فعلا الخوف من حاجة معينة دايما بيتحقق الى خايفين منه
ميرسى حبيبتى*


----------



## MATTEW (15 مارس 2010)

apsoti قال:


> هى نظرية بردو حتى فى موقف كتير بحس انى شوفت لموقف دا قبل كدا او انا عشته بجد



*ياه انا ياما دايما افتكر اللي هيحصل و بيحصل في اوقات كتير و في وقت حادثه نحج حمادي في الوقت ده كنت واقف قدام الكنيسه و شوف ان الموضوع ده هيصحل 

شكرا علي الموضوع **

سلام المسيح مع الكل*


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

ميرسي ياقمر للمرورك وتشجيعك المميز يا جيلان


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)




----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

ميرسي يا جو للمرور المميز يا حلوتي


----------



## اني بل (23 مارس 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ياه انا ياما دايما افتكر اللي هيحصل و بيحصل في اوقات كتير و في وقت حادثه نحج حمادي في الوقت ده كنت واقف قدام الكنيسه و شوف ان الموضوع ده هيصحل *
> 
> *شكرا علي الموضوع *
> 
> *سلام المسيح مع الكل*


 
مؤسف حقا" ...وشكراااااااااا" على مشاركتك اللطيفة


----------



## اني بل (25 مارس 2010)

مسرة قال:


> انه شي جميل ان نعرف هذا
> شكرررااا لك


 
افرحني ردك ..ولكي شكري


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر على مروراتك الحلوة ومشاركتك​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه -- شكرا للمجهود الجميل*


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه -- شكرا للمجهود الجميل*


 
تشكر يا النهيسي على المرور وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركك أختي ومشكوووورة لردك الجميل


----------



## اني بل (5 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يباركك اختي العزيزة


----------



## اني بل (8 أبريل 2010)

مسرة قال:


> انه شي جميل ان نعرف هذا
> شكرررااا لك


 
وشكرااا" جزيلا" للمرور:t16:


----------

